
Ask HN: What Are the Best Practices for Making Electron Apps Optimized for Macs? - artur_makly
Especially for dealing with multiple real-time video and audio streams. thanks!
======
vulcan01
Don't use Electron.

It's like wrapping an entire browser for just one app. The overhead is going
to slow it down. Write a native app instead. The second best option is to just
make a website.

Whatever you do, avoid Electron. Your users will thank you.

~~~
artur_makly
i appreciate the advice but this doesnt really answer my Q. Electron is a
requirement from the client. Also our team is not experienced with developing
pure native apps, just React, ReactNative and JS.

We also need a stand-alone experience for the end-user so web wont do.

~~~
stevepdp
> Also our team is not experienced with developing pure native apps, just
> React, ReactNative and JS.

If you can get away from the Electron requirement, then perhaps Microsoft's
React Native for Windows & macOS is an option?

See [https://microsoft.github.io/react-native-
windows/](https://microsoft.github.io/react-native-windows/)

~~~
artur_makly
still too green I think based on their notes: "This documentation and the
underlying platform code is a work in progress. Examples (C# and C++/WinRT)"

